# Do I need a spare



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

I recently purchased a 2007 Burstner Solano, with no spare wheel, just a jack. The plan is go touring through europe this summer.

What do people reccommend I buy just in case I have a puncture?

Thanks

Peter


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*yes*

Hi,
My opinion

Spare on van - puncture - 20 mins wheel changed on road again find repair garage get fixed if poss - you know the cost and do not pay inflated (npi) price for new tyre

No spare = wait hours for recovery and repair, paying out and then recovering cash from insurer IF you have phone signal speak the lingo etc etc

Why chance it for a few quid

Ray


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine came with no spare and no jack.  

I now have a spare ........... and recovery. :lol: 

Still no jack.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I think that some countries will not attend if you do not have a spare.
Also some require it by law.
cabby


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Some insurers also require it - ours does.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Fortunately our 'van came with a spare,if not I would have bought one.Always think it's best if I can get myself out of a small situation like a puncture than call out a breakdown truck.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

A spare is essential equipment in my opinion,if you get a blowout,the tyre deflates quickly causing damage to the tyre and the repair kit is inadequate then you are up the creek without the proverbial paddle.

If I bought a new van without a spare wheel supplied I would have to get one and find somewhere to fit it. :wink:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

In my nearly 50 years on the road, I've had several punctures. I have always been able to put my own spare wheel on, partly because I had one, and partly because I had the necessary tools.

My last 2 punctures have been on motorhomes. On both occasions, a spare wheel was available.

When we ordered Our Coral, I knew it had no spare, just the shaving foam and compressor! So I ordered a spare wheel. Fingers crossed, it has not been used yet. But it's there should the need arise. Pure insurance! :roll: :wink: I do prefer to fill in holes BEFORE I fall into them!!  :roll:

In my view, YES, you need a spare. 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Buy a spare wheel.

Its like paying for insurance and hoping never having to use it.

You can always get some wear oout of it by rotating the wheels.

Just bought three new tyres for scudo, spare makes the fourth.

Dave p


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Spare*



cabby said:


> I think that some countries will not attend if you do not have a spare.
> Also some require it by law.
> cabby


Do you know which ones please?


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

A vital requirement in my opinion, but remember when you get one it will take a fair chunk of your legal payload. It won't have been included in any running weight figures you may have. It's one of the reasons we needed to uprate our GVW.


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

I've had 3 punctures so far! 

I would not travel without a spare - essential kit!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Only if you get a puncture!

But I carry a good full size spare and a tested set of tools to change it.
Seems just daft to do otherwise.
C.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Last year in France our hire MH had a slow puncture, kindly pointed out by another Brit who also helped me change the wheel, and without a spare wheel we would have been completely in the doodoo.

Luckily there was a Peugoet garage a few miles up the road and they repaired the tyre quickly and reasonably cheaply.

Get a Spare wheel!


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I consider a spare esential, and if you get one, practice changing a wheel at home before you have to do it in the dark at the side of the road, you'll then feel more confident about doing it, and will have the tools you know you need.
I'm fortunate in that my spare is mounted under the bonnet, so no scrabbling about underneath trying to retrieve the spare from it's mounting.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

my last 4 punctures have all been in a car, and each time the hole created rendered the tyre completely scrap and could not have had a temporary foam repair. Without a spare I'd have been stuck for hours even at home in blighty. Thankfully the truck has a proper full size spare slung underneath. I wouldn't consider a car or van if it didn't come with a spare.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would not be without one. Its also no good having a re-inflation kit as they are useless if you have a blow out.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

You will see the concensus is a spare is essential.
I have just purchased a new car which the salesman proudly explained as a weight saving exercise the spare was replaced with a can of goo and some inflation kit. I advised him no spare no sale. 

I wouldn't roll off the drive without a spare. Just wish someone would invent a pocket size one for motorbikes.

Steve


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

pneumatician said:


> ...... Just wish someone would invent a pocket size one for motorbikes.
> 
> Steve


get yourelf an old BMW and Stieb sidecar combination or a Ural combo, all the wheels are the same and you can carry the spare on the front of the sidecar.


----------

